# USB2 Ethernet adapter



## firetree (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi all,

I am testing a plugable.com USB2-E1000 ethernet adapter to improve on 100Mbps.

All seems fine but there ain't no network communication.
The adaptor works (without additional drivers) on Win10;
"Built-in support for Linux" says the instructions;

Freebsd 11.1
Upon plugging the adaptor into a USB2 port, "ugen0.2" appears in /dev
ue0 is the adaptor.
The internal network card, re0, works fine.
No other devices are using the fixed IP, I've tried other IPs, USB slots and DHCP.

# `ifconfig`

```
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
    ether fc:aa:14:56:8a:33
    hwaddr fc:aa:14:56:8a:33
    inet 192.168.1.18 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
    status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
    ether 8c:ae:4c:ff:db:a1
    hwaddr 8c:ae:4c:ff:db:a1
    inet 192.168.1.99 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
```

# `netstat -rn`

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags     Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.1        UGS         re0
127.0.0.1          link#2             UH          lo0
192.168.1.0/24     link#1             U           re0
192.168.1.18       link#1             UHS         lo0
192.168.1.99       link#3             UHS         lo0

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags     Netif Expire
::/96                             ::1                           UGRS        lo0
::1                               link#2                        UH          lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0/96                 ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::/10                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     link#2                        U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#2                        UHS         lo0
ff02::/16                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
```

#`cat /etc/rc.conf`

```
hostname="BCAX"
keymap="uk"
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.18 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_ue0="inet 192.168.1.99 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

# KDE4
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"

# Virtualbox
vboxnet_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"

linux_enable="YES"

# Network Filing System
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"
```

# `ping localhost`

```
PING localhost (127.0.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.047 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.039 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.048 ms
^C
```
# `ping 192.168.1.99`

```
PING 192.168.1.99 (192.168.1.99): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.99: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.049 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.037 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.033 ms
^C
```
# `ping 192.168.1.1`

```
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: No route to host
ping: sendto: No route to host
ping: sendto: No route to host
ping: sendto: No route to host
^C
```

"This device is working properly" to quote a popular OS dialog ; -)

I think that either:
1. The adaptor will not work with FreeBSD
2. I need some more configuration
3. I need to use the Windows drivers
4. er, other.

I hope it's (2) 'cause Windows drivers look a bit of a black art and I've seen no evidence of (1) on t' Web for this model.

How can I get this working?
Any help will be much appreciated.
M'thanks.


----------



## aragats (Apr 14, 2018)

What do you expect by pinging 192.168.1.1?
Your default route to it is via *re0*, how it's related to *ue0*? Where to and how your cables are plugged in?
If you want to ping from a particular interface, you should use *-S* option, see ping(8).


----------



## firetree (Apr 15, 2018)

aragats said:


> What do you expect by pinging 192.168.1.1?
> Your default route to it is via *re0*, how it's related to *ue0*? Where to and how your cables are plugged in?
> If you want to ping from a particular interface, you should use *-S* option, see ping(8).



Aha! Commenting out the re0 resolved the issue, all is working now.
I am only using one interface at a time.
Many thanks, you gave me that


----------



## firetree (Apr 15, 2018)

... lightbulb moment.
(not sure what happened to the end f my message)


----------

